# " Do you believe that the best way to a man's heart....



## kelly

" Do you believe that the best way to a man's heart 
is through his stomach?"


----------



## Leopold

Surely not to mine. 

L.


----------



## Alfry

kelly said:
			
		

> " Do you believe that the best way to a man's heart
> is through his stomach?"


Absolutely false.

cuddles, caresses, tell him he's handsome (no matter what other women tell about Brad Pitt)

think only of this simple thing:
men are simple.

tortuous arguments make his heart out of your reach.


----------



## Sybil

alfry, I was just going to say the same thing... it's not in the food... 

You can talk to a guy with a full stomach, but the odds are he's not listening but falling asleep.

I guess it depends on a guy, but I think that for many it's calm voice when they are ready to listen, peace and quiet when they need some space (alone time), and an occasional shoulder rub when they're back from the "alone" zone


----------



## Artrella

NOOOO!!!! I think it is by touching him and kissing him and telling sweet things to him in a smooth way...in his ear...then of course you can treat him with some *tiramisú... *


----------



## Alfry

Sybil said:
			
		

> alfry, I was just going to say the same thing... it's not in the food...
> 
> You can talk to a guy with a full stomach, but the odds are he's not listening but falling asleep.
> 
> I guess it depends on a guy, but I think that for many it's calm voice when they are ready to listen, peace and quiet when they need some space (alone time), and an occasional shoulder rub when they're back from the "alone" zone


yes,
it depends on the guy, of course.
but we are not so different from women.

we like a soothing voice in our ears. if we are upset we need comfort. we need to be special for someone. 
maybe I should talk for me and not in general.

I don't want to be a parachutist, I don't want a dangerous life. I want a few certain things for me and a little pepper.

the rest is only optional


----------



## Alfry

Artrella said:
			
		

> NOOOO!!!! I think it is by touching him and kissing him and telling sweet things to him in a smooth way...in his ear...then of course you can treat him with some *tiramisú... *


that's another thing that a man needs, of course


----------



## Alfry

alfry said:
			
		

> but we are not so different from women.


I was reading my post again and I must correct myself

Women are more more more beautiful. I have imagined a man wearing a miniskirt.... awful


----------



## kens

kelly said:
			
		

> " Do you believe that the best way to a man's heart
> is through his stomach?"


Of course it is!!! There's nothing sexier than a woman who can cook.  Make me a nice lasagna and I'm yours forever! ♥♥


----------



## Alfry

kens said:
			
		

> Of course it is!!! There's nothing sexier than a woman who can cook. Make me a nice lasagna and I'm yours forever! ♥♥


and what if I could cook you a nice lasagna too?

 

The greatest cooks are men!
I cannot immagine what it could be for a man to fall in love with a cook like that  

I'm only joking, naturally


----------



## Sybil

"There's nothing sexier than a woman who can cook. Make me a nice lasagna and I'm yours forever! ♥♥"

kens, have you been talking to my husband recently? You sound just like him.  
My answer is "there ain't no lasagna, hon... how about some beef kielbasa instead?"


----------



## Sybil

"what if I could cook you a nice lasagna too?"

hahahaha, alfry... well, your suggestion is so tempting that as long as you are not wearing a mini skirt while cooking kens might just as well take you up on your offer hahahaha...


----------



## Alfry

Sybil said:
			
		

> "
> how about some beef kielbasa instead?"


what is that? I want its recipe


----------



## Alfry

Sybil said:
			
		

> "what if I could cook you a nice lasagna too?"
> 
> hahahaha, alfry... well, your suggestion is so tempting that as long as you are not wearing a mini skirt while cooking kens might just as well take you up on your offer hahahaha...


I'm really LOLling 

Lolling... I like it, It's a neologism, I think


----------



## Artrella

Sybil said:
			
		

> "what if I could cook you a nice lasagna too?"
> 
> hahahaha, alfry... well, your suggestion is so tempting that as long as you are not wearing a mini skirt while cooking kens might just as well take you up on your offer hahahaha...










Sybil!! I can imagine somebody wearing a *kilt* here, but Alfry in mini-skirt!!!

That would be .......   *HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA !!!!!!!!!!!*


You made me laugh a lot!!!

Art


----------



## Sybil

Alfry, 

kielbasa is Polish for "sausage" 

if you like sausage, I guess you'd like to try some authentic Polish kielbasa 
it's actually very good (and fattening ;-) so definitely no mini skirts for you then ;-)


----------



## Sybil

well, you made me laugh, too, alfry  so we're even ;-)

at least you did not fall off your chair and ROTFL


----------



## Sybil

Artella, sorry lol I have to ask... have you seen Alfry's legs? are they so bad? lol


----------



## kens

lol I think I could do without the miniskirt Alfry, but feel free to send me that lasagna.  A real Italian lasagna, sounds great to me!!!


----------



## Tormenta

Artrella said:
			
		

> NOOOO!!!! I think it is by touching him and kissing him and telling sweet things to him in a smooth way...in his ear...then of course you can treat him with some *tiramisú... *




Careful , Art.....we are looking for the way to the heart!


----------



## Artrella

Tormenta said:
			
		

> Careful , Art.....we are looking for the way to the heart!




Tormenta, when a man and a woman are in love their hearts are everywhere, in the air, in a letter, in a word ..there's no specific place for the heart !!!!


----------



## Alfry

Sybil said:
			
		

> Alfry,
> 
> kielbasa is Polish for "sausage"
> 
> if you like sausage, I guess you'd like to try some authentic Polish kielbasa
> it's actually very good (and fattening ;-) so definitely no mini skirts for you then ;-)


if it's fattening I have to give up.
What would my funs say?


----------



## Artrella

alfry said:
			
		

> if it's fattening I have to give up.
> What would my funs say?




I don't know... maybe your *FANS* will make *FUN*  of you!!!


----------



## Alfry

Artrella said:
			
		

> I don't know... maybe your *FANS* will make *FUN* of you!!!


  sorry
thanks Art


----------



## ylt

Kens, I cannot cook, but I enjoy my bf making spaghetti for me. And there's another Italian dish he can do. I think that for women, to eat food prepared by her sweetheart is like being respected as a princess. I like that.


----------



## ylt

I'm a girl, but from my experience, I think guys all want to run in the wild, never get restricted to a house or fixed to only one way of living. They enjoy difference, different girls, different foods, different natural sceneries. I heard that all men want to wander...SO, I think that the best way to a man's heart is to give him lots of space to run, no matter it is in your house or in your relationship. A girl got to be wise to stay being precious to her man.


----------



## kens

ylt said:
			
		

> Kens, I cannot cook, but I enjoy my bf making spaghetti for me. And there's another Italian dish he can do. I think that for women, to eat food prepared by her sweetheart is like being respected as a princess. I like that.


Thank you ylt, you understand what I mean.  I feel like a princess! 
Just kidding.


----------



## Tormenta

kens said:
			
		

> Of course it is!!! There's nothing sexier than a woman who can cook.  Make me a nice lasagna and I'm yours forever! ♥♥



Well, I can make a nice lasagna; however, if you were in my kitchen, a lasagna is that last thing that would cross your mind!


----------



## kens

Tormenta said:
			
		

> Well, I can make a nice lasagna; however, if you were in my kitchen, a lasagna is that last thing that would cross your mind!


  [Furiously blushing, develops mad crush on Tormenta]


----------



## lauranazario

In my experience, the best way to a man's heart is... through his brains.
As a woman, you must find numerous ways to ingrain yourself in his brain. That way HE will come to the conclusion (and become convinced) that he simply cannot live without you. 

LN


----------



## badger

lauranazario said:
			
		

> In my experience, the best way to a man's heart is... through his brains.
> As a woman, you must find numerous ways to ingrain yourself in his brain. That way HE will come to the conclusion (and become convinced) that he simply cannot live without you.
> 
> LN



Hi laura.

So which of his brains would you work on first? he he he   

Badg.


----------



## lauranazario

badger said:
			
		

> Hi laura.
> 
> So which of his brains would you work on first? he he he
> Badg.


Ah, to choose a first target....
Here is my answer: "The one in charge of the... _vital_ functions, of course! 
LN


----------

